# Plow dolly: Uh-oh, now what?



## APBAinMaine (Apr 12, 2009)

So, after reading so many posts about how easy a plow dolly makes things, I bit the bullet (big time -- buying directly from Meyer) and bought one. Unfortunately, the truck mount sits too low for me to fit the dolly underneath. In order to get the dolly set up, I drove the truck onto some landscape blocks. Worked great, but I don't want to have to resort to that each time I mount the plow. I'm guessing a shock upgrade is in my future, but I was wondering what anyone in the know (read "anyone" by comparison) would have to say about the issue. I know the plow sits low from the drive home after getting it installed. I have a bladder back for the bed (will this solve the issue once I start using it?). Any tips on the issue greatly appreciated.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

unless the shocks are air shock they will not change the ride hight of the truck.

if the truck sits that low is the plow height OK


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

There should be a height spec for the holes/pins on the mounting tabs.


----------



## APBAinMaine (Apr 12, 2009)

No idea about the plow height, nor the spec. I had it installed by a Meyer dealer (as Dirty Harry said, "A man's got to know his limitations.").


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I wonder if they make extra slutty olive oil? I mean they can't all be virgins!


Take it back to the dealer and have the plow raised. Or just get rid of the dolly and say the hell with it!


----------



## APBAinMaine (Apr 12, 2009)

The latter is not an option -- plow will be stored in the garage and it's too tight a fit for the truck to go through that every time. When you say have the plow raised (just because I don't want to be turned away at the counter if they don't feel like dealing with it), is this a situation where the truck mount is adjustable and they've set it too low? The more I can understand about this, the more likely I'll get it fixed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

There is something wrong with the set-up. I would go to your dealer and tell them you cant fit the meyer dolly under a meyer plow so something needs to be changed. Not familiar with meyer but like a previous post says the mount can be adjusted.

Weight in the back of the truck and suspension mods will help but you need to make sure that plow is installed correctly.


----------



## thebigB (Sep 26, 2011)

my Meyer mount has 3 holes at three different heights which will adjust the level of the back of the plow where the hinge pins go in by probably 2-3 inches...if yours is set-up the same, that should help. Good luck.


----------



## APBAinMaine (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks, folks. Off to call the dealer now. Thumbs Up


----------



## thebigB (Sep 26, 2011)

let us know what they come up with


----------



## APBAinMaine (Apr 12, 2009)

Well... not much. The installer recalls the truck -- it's the only Titan he's done in over a year. He says there was only one option to fit the truck and if he raises the frame, it will not plow correctly. I looked at it in the driveway when I got home and, while there is still one support piece that will never fit underneath, the rest of it looks just about right. I think it was just the weight. I may put the bladder in early (hate to do that with gas $3.50/gallon) just to check what difference it makes. I'll post when I make that attempt. The third option is just to resort to my bush-league ramp system.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

When I bought my 8.5' Western MVP a few years ago, I bought a dolly for it that, in the picture, looked like it would be perfect. It wasn't. Didn't even come close to fitting or even being able to support the plow. The dolly has been sitting behind my shed since then.

What I use are (a) two snowmobile dollies under the blade (the ones that would go under the skies, and have a groove in them; the cutting edge fits in there perfect and never rolls out), and (b) two car dollies under the stands (the car dolly that goes under car wheels). Has worked perfectly, as they are heavy duty. No buckled dolly wheels and no plow slipping off the dollies when I move it around the garage.

Sometimes the simple stuff is the best.


----------



## APBAinMaine (Apr 12, 2009)

Crap. That's almost the exact setup I was going to use, but I didn't want to [email protected]$$ the job. Feh.


----------



## APBAinMaine (Apr 12, 2009)

Update: Plow FRAME (not the plow) was rubbing on road bulges when I had plow on for freak October 29 storm. Just added 2" leveling kit and timbrens in the front (suggested by Archie's in Wells, ME). Looks like it will make a pretty serious difference. Ride is noticeably stiffer, but not awful. Looking forward to the next run (but not the GD snow!!!!).


----------

